# Vestibular Syndrome



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

We left to take my son back to school in Iowa and our older son was watching the dogs for us. He phoned to tell me that our 14 1/2 year old Papillon, Kip, was having difficulty walking and was falling over on his side. My first thought was that he had a stroke. We got home 2 days later and called the vet. Over a televet call, he diagnosed him with Acute Idiopathic Vestibular Syndrome or Old Dog Syndrome. I had never heard of it. Evidently, it comes on very quickly and most dogs present with the sudden onset of loss of balance, disorientation, head tilt, and irregular jerking eye movements called nystagmus. Kip had almost all of these symptoms. He is doing much better now and is still eating and drinking. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, did it resolve within a couple weeks? We also have him on an antibiotic as the vet said sometimes an inner ear infection can accompany this.
Jules


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My friends golden had this. It did resolve over the course of a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Jennretz. It is really scary to see. One day they are fine, the next not so much 
Jules


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

JulesAK said:


> Thank you Jennretz. It is really scary to see. One day they are fine, the next not so much
> Jules


It was a tough week for sure. He had 2 bouts of it about 6 months apart. Hope your pup feels better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jules, I am so sorry about Kip, hope he will be feeling and doing better soon.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you jennretz and Carolina Mom for your kind words. 
Jules


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I’ve never experienced it but several friends have, and yes, fairly common and usually resolves on its own (although how long it takes can vary significantly and some dogs are left with a permanent head tilt or a bit of instability). It’s hard to watch and unpleasant for the dog (like being seasick the whole time) but they do usually recover.


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Our previous dog Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix had this aged 13. Certainly worrying at first. He received medication and recovered completely in a couple of weeks and lived to over 16. When we could go out we walked along a fence or wall where possible to help him feel more secure in his tilt. I'm sure he'll get over it.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Henry's Mum said:


> Our previous dog Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix had this aged 13. Certainly worrying at first. He received medication and recovered completely in a couple of weeks and lived to over 16. When we could go out we walked along a fence or wall where possible to help him feel more secure in his tilt. I'm sure he'll get over it.


Thanks Henry's Mum for sharing your experience. He is doing better today. Seems to be worse right when he wakes up and then gets a little better.
Jules


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My 15.5 year old golden is going through this now. She woke up on New Year's Day. She had the exact same 
symptoms. My vet recommended supportive care and time. Her nystagmus has disappeared, she can stand
without falling and is eating well. She still has a head tilt, which may or may not resolve. 

My first golden developed vestibular when she was 16. Almost the exact same symptoms, except she was extremely
nauseous and needed to be hand fed treats (Wendy's cheeseburgers) and syringed water. After 3-4 days she
began to improve. Three weeks she was showing in the Veteran's class of our National Specialty. She never had another
issue with vestibular.

Hopefully your boy continues to improve.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> My 15.5 year old golden is going through this now. She woke up on New Year's Day. She had the exact same
> symptoms. My vet recommended supportive care and time. Her nystagmus has disappeared, she can stand
> without falling and is eating well. She still has a head tilt, which may or may not resolve.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that you are experiencing this also. Glad to her she is doing better. My guy, Kip, is doing better. Still wobbly at times, especially after waking up. He still has a slight head tilt but we are hopeful it will get better.
Hoping for continued recovery for your girl.
Jules


----------

